# Dust Collection-What Works, What Doesn't



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

I currently have a 3hp and 1hp dust collectors servicing my machines. The smaller one is portable, the big one has two corrugated plastic 4 inch ducts running from my table saw and compound miter saw station.

OK guys, everybody has to give an honest answer to this question. When I look at your workshop photos, the environments are usually dust free. Do you clean up before taking the photos, or have you all managed to fine tune your dust collection systems to a level that keeps your shop spotless?

I'm planning on building a shop structure in the near future and need to know what works and what doesn't.
Some questions-
1) Plastic pipes or metal pipes from machines?
2) Blast gates at all locations?
3) What horsepower machine(s) vs. length of duct travel?
4) Multi-stage vs. single stage collection systems?

I'll be satisfied if you all tell me there's no way of eliminating most of the dust and you really vacuum before taking all those great looking photos.

Just need to know so I plan the right system.
Thanks


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

1. Most use plastic PVC drainage pipe. Lots of fittings easily available at the big box stores. Inexpensive.
2. Yes
3. What?
4. By multi stage I am assuming you mean a separator. They are nice if you have the room.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Use the space for the separator, it saves emptying the DC bags as frequently.
Not in my shop, fine dust everywhere. I have to figure a way to catch the stuff from the top of the TS, bottom of the router and sanding.


----------



## mtnbikecrash (Jan 31, 2008)

gerrym526,

The following website is probably the best place in the world to learn about dust collection. http://billpentz.com/index.cfm

This guy has done more research in the area of dust collection than anybody. He has some unique perspectives and an almost cult-like following from some woodworkers.

It sounds as though it is actually possible to rid your shop of fine dust including the "invisible" most harmful dust particles, but you have to incorporate a cyclone seperator and a lot of cfm. I haven't gotten to that point just yet, but I would eventually like to capture all of the dust in my shop.

Also check out http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/ I have their mini-cyclone for my rigid shop vac and that thing is awesome. As an example, I can use the rigid vac to clean out the fine mdf particles in my table saw and I kid you not, there isn't a lick of mdf dust that makes it through the cyclone to the filter, the filter is still completely dust free. It works awesome. Maybe I should do a tool review once I get my vac cart built.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Woodworking author Nick Engler goes through the math for designing a DC system in this short video clip;

http://www.shopsmithacademy.com/SS_Archives/SS109/SS109_Dust_Collection.htm

His video is especially appropriate for the home based or smaller shops.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

2×3HP single stage collectors in parallel, to a secondary dust collector box (600l /160 gal). Single 6" port into the shop (metal about 8m), where it branches to the machines in 4" plastic hoze (short as posible) to metal blast gates. Never had a problem with static discharge, even though the system is not grounded.

1×1 HP connected to my Bandsaw.

Dust and chips get severywhere (about 0.1% of what I produce in a day), but I clean most of it daily, then once a month a real good clean-out with the doors open (even in the winter at -20°), respirator on and lots of compressed air.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

You will always have fine dust around the shop. Even with overhead ventalators, it still settles everywhere. Once a month I put on a respirator, open the big doors, and crank up the leaf blower. It creates a heck of a dust cloud, but the shop gets clean in a hurry.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Leaf blower huh?


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

The best set up i've seen is from a furniture maker in my area. He built his shop on a concrete slab. Before he poured the concrete he ran pvc pipe underground to his motors. He removed the motors from the dust collectors he had. i believe they were 3 hp, not sure. the motors where outside his shop and when the sucked the dust and chips up they blew them down the hill outside his shop. I know this won't work for everyone. but his layout was well thought out and doesn't get in the way. and it removes all the dust


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I too have given up on catching all the dust.
I blow my shop area out frequently with compressed air .
I have a 1 hp DC on a cyclone , 3 dedicated shopvacs, and an overhead that is on a timer.
I will eventually go up to a 3 hp blower and service my "chip making machines" with that and put in a floor sweep. 
As for the fines good luck.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Gerry

I am in the process of putting a new shop in my 14 X 21 garage. I just ordered a dust collection system from www.pennstateind.com. and it should be here next week. I ordered their Temp142CX series collector with metal duct work. It has a 2 HP 220V motor with remote and a 14" impeller. It is designed for a 8' ceiling shop and you can have up to 12 drops with up to 30 foot runs. There are two 1/2-Micron filter cartridges on the unit and because it has such good air movement with these fillters there is no need for a air cleaner. If you go to my workshop, you can see the layout of my shop with the dust collection. Hopefully in 2 to 3 years I am going to build a 30 X 30 shop in the back yard and this unit should handle the bigger shop with more equipment. Then the 14 X 21 shop will become my finish area. You can get a free catalog from Penn State if you request it on their web sight. As I progess on the shop I wiil be posting pictures on Lumberjocks. If I can be of any help figuring out a layout and what you might need, don't hesitate to ask. Good luck!

Go Bless
tom


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

If there is any way to do it, get a cyclone. I am using a Clearvue CV1400. It does a great job. I haven't had any experience with them but I have heard many people say they like Onieda and Penn State also. I am pushing my Clearvue to the limit, and really need to get a bigger one. I have another sawdust blower hooked to the bottom of the cyclone that sends the sawdust out to a silage wagon. It is pulling against the suction of the cyclone, so the sawdust goes out but not very much air. That keeps most of the heated and cooled air inside. Using bags or containers to catch the dust just isn't workable for us anymore. We will fill the wagon in 1 or 2 weeks when wer'e busy.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Choose what ever dust collector you think you need to collect most of the chips, but don't throw your broom away (or leaf blower- I like that idea)


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

I know a local furniture maker, http://smydawoodworking.com . when he built his 5000 square foot shop a couple of years ago he ran 4" pvc under the concrete slab to all of the large stationary machines. to the smaller machines he ran pvc and flex hose to them around the sides of the building. everything is connected to 2 blower motors that pull the debris and dust from the tool and then blow it down the hill behind his shop. And he lives in the country so removing the dust and debris is not a problem for him.


----------

